# Batavia Queen on the cinema



## FILIPVS (Apr 20, 2011)

*ENRIQUE MAYNES on the cinema*

The Batavia Queen is the fictitious ship which appears in the film "Krakatoa, East of Java". It was filmed in 1969 on board the spanish steamer "ENRIQUE MAYNES" (ex-maria gloria), builded by James Readhead and Co, (Uk) in 1875. When the film, she was one of the oldest ships still in service!
Masts, bowsprit and sails were added only for the film... to give her an still older appearance!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA5qcsH2_dg


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day filipvs,today.11:06.re:batavia queen on the cinema.just watched your link,great memories of the old films.your English.is o.k.have a good day,ben27


----------

